# proposed Norway trip



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

The wife and l are seriously thinking of undertaking a short trip ( two weeks or so ) to Norway in May June of 2007. 

Never having been near the place, wondered if the board members could give a little advice in relation their " top ten do's and don'ts " when it comes to Norway. 

The initial idea is to ferry across from Newcastle to Bergen. I appreciate that Norway can be expensive, but what the heck. I'm not going to penny pinch. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Many thanks. 

philip


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

parigby said:


> The wife and l are seriously thinking of undertaking a short trip ( two weeks or so ) to Norway in May June of 2007.
> 
> Never having been near the place, wondered if the board members could give a little advice in relation their " top ten do's and don'ts " when it comes to Norway.
> 
> ...


Philip,

There's been quite a few threads on Norway, if you enter "Norway" in the search facility you will get some very useful info. The search facility is not brilliant so you will have to go through the pages and select the info you need.

We are planning a trip to Scandinavia about the same time. Once I got all my info sorted I'll mail it to you.

Regards

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Philip,

I don't think I manage to get ten together, but here are my hints:

First, better to take June than May because of the temperature.

Second, if you only have two weeks then forget about Cape North.

Third, spend at least one day in Bergen itsself.

As you are a first-timer in Norway I would then recommend to head a little more to the South and East. E.g. if you follow the road no. 7 to the East you will pass "Steinsdalsfossen", a cascade where you can walk behind the falling water! And stay dry.

If you then go further east, then cross the fjord with a ferry and follow the 13 south via Odda, you will see many more, huge cascades.

Something also not to be missed is Lysefjord further south with its main attractions Preikestolen and Kjerag.

Setesdal a bit further east is also very attractive.

Hope that helps a bit, we will probably also go to Norway (again) next summer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Don 

It was a result of having spent about an hour with the search facility and seeing the hundreds and hundreds of postings it through up ( ie: somebody had a problem with their Thetford whilst in Norway - and that threads there ), that l put up the thread 

:? :? 


Thanks for the offer of the information, which will be much appreciated. 

philip


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

parigby said:


> Don
> 
> It was a result of having spent about an hour with the search facility and seeing the hundreds and hundreds of postings it through up ( ie: somebody had a problem with their Thetford whilst in Norway - and that threads there ), that l put up the thread
> 
> ...


Philip,

I know what you mean I entered "Van Bitz" in the search facility and got 83 pages so I just gave up. 8O The search facility is about the weakest link on this site. 

I know you plan to ferry to Bergen but somebody might find the info useful.

We are planning to visit Scandinavia May/June 2007 so I thought we would drive all the way using the Storebaelt Bridge and the Oresund Bridge. I got a shock when I checked the cost of the tolls.

These are single trips only.

Storebaelt Bridge.

Campers up to 6 metres up to 3500kg Euro 28

Campers over 6 metres up to 3500kg Euro 43

Campers over 3500kg under 10 metres Euro 84

Campers over 3500kg over 10 metres Euro 132

It's advisable to carry your registration document with you as proof of weight etc.

Oresund Bridge

Campers up to 6 metres Euro 32

Campers 6 - 9 metres Euro 64

Here's a useful site with travel info on Scandinavia and Northern Germany.

http://www.travel-and-transport.com/index.html

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phillip,

re the search facility - if you specify 'norway' in the keyword prompt and also 'continental touring info' in the forum prompt it should give you more relevant information back (28 items).
It is a bit limited but the more specific the info you ask for the better the results.

Have a great time in Norway, its on our 'to do' list.....

pete.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Pete,

Thanks for the tip, l'll give it a try.


philip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's a useful looking article in the current ( ie October !) Practical Motorhome magazine.

Some statistics from the article:

The drive from Bergen north to the Atrctic circle would, if done from Bergen south, take you to Rome !

When you reach the Russian border at Kirkenes you are further east than Istanbul

If you should go to Spitzbergen then you must, by law, carry and be able to use, a rifle, to defend yourself from polar bears.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got back last month from 5 weeks in Norway Sweden it was my fourth visit but only my first in my van.

With a two week holiday you are going at best just get a taster but you have plenty of time to plan. If you are going to follow Boff's advice then perhaps you might start or finish at Stavanger instead of Bergen. Bergen is well worth a visit but there are better things to see.

Without straying too far from the SW i would suggest

Flam railway
Geiranger Fjord
Trollstigen
Sognefjord
Lysebotn
Gloppedalsura and Mannafossen
Dalsnibba
The area around Tyssedal


The first four are touristy but hey its not like tourist traps in UK.

There is plenty on the net about those places and using those instead of Norway on a search here will give fewer and better results

Regards Frank


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> re the search facility - if you specify 'norway' in the keyword prompt and also 'continental touring info' in the forum prompt it should give you more relevant information back (28 items).
> It is a bit limited but the more specific the info you ask for the better the results.
> ...


Pete,

Thanks for that, it certainly helps filling in the forum prompt.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Phillip,

Another search in the 'motorhome trips' forum brings back this information packed link....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-10459-norway.html

pete.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

May l just say thanks to all who have contributed to this thread, and for the information contained therein. 


philip


----------



## Danumboy (Aug 1, 2006)

We have just come back from an 8 week tour of Sweden, Finland and Norway travelling up from Kristiansand via Oslo, Stockholm, Santa Land in Finland, Nordkapp. the Lofetons and back down to Kristiansand. I agree with nearly all the other comments but found Flam to be disappointing compared to most of the other places visited. Bergan is by far the better town to visit than Stavanger which came a poor second. The fish market in Bergan is wonderful.

Buy a good map and do not be afraid to go off the beaten track as we found some wonderful places to see but realistivcally two weeks is not long enough. Wild camping is allowed as most of the sites are on the expensive side. Diesel is much the same price as here in the U.K. and is the same price whatever garage you choose in a town. take plenty of fresh produce, ( 4 pieces of chicken cost about £10 as do 6 cans of beer.)

Ferries are inexpensive compared to cross channel ferries and most of the roads and tunnels outside of the major towns are toll free.

Enjoy your trip 

John


----------

